# C&D $55k Luxury Sedan Comparo



## Scorp76 (Dec 9, 2002)

1. Infiniti M45 Sport
2. Acura RL 
3. Lexus GS430 
4. Mercedes-Benz E350
5. Audi A6 4.2 Quattro
6. BMW 530i
7. Cadillac STS V8
8. Jaguar S-Type 4.2 VDP Edition

http://secure.grubbs.com/cardriver.pdf

Headsup: the 5 they tested was auto and non-sport packaged, apparently to keep it under the price cap. :tsk:


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

OUCH! STS @ 7th place? :yikes:


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Wow, the Lexus fared surprisingly well considering its stability system can't be switched off.

Those Infiniti numbers are incredible. They're now 2 for 2 in C&D's comparos, with the G35 narrowly edging out the 325 last year.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Japanese lux sweep. Wow.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Oh my.

How the mighty have fallen.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

LOWS: Sport package gives a firm ride


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Scorp76 said:


> Headsup: the 5 they tested was auto and non-sport packaged, apparently to keep it under the price cap. :tsk:


that's weird...doesn't auto ADD to the price of the car? 

a 530i with SP, PP, and CWP comes in at $52,045


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Very true. The 530 is very much underpowered. One of the factors why I didn't pick this car. The 545 was too much $$ in comparison.



> Sixth Place
> BMW 530i
> Sixth out of eight entries? How could this happen to the perennial C/D benchmark? Blame the engine. Although it would probably seem just fine to your average suburbanite, the inline six feels wimpy at 5200 feet on mountain roads in the hands of incorrigible power junkies.
> ...
> Then again, the exterior styling of the car will probably repel conservative customers before they even crack a door. One thing is certain: If we could have stretched another few grand to get the V-8 model, we might be telling a very different story.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

jgrgnt said:


> Wow, the Lexus fared surprisingly well considering its stability system can't be switched off.
> 
> Those Infiniti numbers are incredible. They're now 2 for 2 in C&D's comparos, with the G35 narrowly edging out the 325 last year.


I think its a case of BMW raising its prices too much back when it made the best cars. Its competition are a better value in many cases. I think that's why the prices of the E90 are less than a comparably equipped E46.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Seems to me that the Japs (j/k, no offense intended) have found a way to provide 545-like performance at 530-ish prices. Not a bad marketing strategy if you ask me.

There's little doubt that both the G35 and the M45 provide real competition for BMW and the Krauts. Bottom line is that we'll hopefully see better value (from all vendors) resulting from the competition.

[EDIT]: I'm sure I'm in the minority on this one (that's ok), but I also really dig the embroidered stitching (Infiniti logo) in the front seat backs. I saw some sort of special edition Ford pick-up truck (King Ranch?) this past weekend, and I also thought that their logo seat stitching was hot as well. I must be getting old...


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

C&D have never liked BMW


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

BMWenthusiast said:


> C&D have never liked BMW


They _used_ to.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Should we be surprised? Testing a 530i against the other more powerful cars? BMWs are not chevrolets. They are not bought for their value.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Dave 330i said:


> Should we be surprised? Testing a 530i against the other more powerful cars? BMWs are not chevrolets. They are not bought for their value.


Agreed, if you want to compare the E60 to the competition you need to factor in that the BMW commands a premium and compare similiar output motors, in this case the 545.

It's not surprising the Japanese brands have more 'value' with respect to engine output, since that is their primary means of remaining competitive.

That said, as in all arenas, competition is a good thing and as BMW has noted in several conferences that it will remain competitive in the horsepower wars, so more power is on its way.

Looking at the list, the only cars of interest to me are the RL secondary to ints SAWD (though the styling is questionable at best) and the 530. The M45 seems like a good car, but it looks contrived and already dated. and that interior... is that an ATM?. Lexus, well, my pulse quickens more when I see a little old lady cross the street. Anything GM I avoid like the plague. And just say no to Jaguar... damn Ford really is trying to kill the company. Audi? Well if I wanted the car to stay in the dealer for continuous repairs, then I would by it. The Merc, is well just boring to drive.

And how can they comment that the suspension on the 530 was too firm? Seems to me the boys at C&D need to start taking Geritol.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

wheel-man said:


> And how can they comment that the suspension on the 530 was too firm? Seems to me the boys at C&D need to start taking Geritol.


Agreed.

There have been some editorial staff changes over the last year or so that has made their previously consistent stance not so consistent anymore. Yes, there's a lot more whining about ride quality, but there are some comments the other way too.

It used to be clear what they liked in a car. Now it's a lot more foggy and dependent on who wrote the review. So much for a consistent editorial voice...


----------



## Scorp76 (Dec 9, 2002)

wheel-man said:


> Looking at the list, the only cars of interest to me are the RL (though the styling is questionable at best).....Lexus, well, my pulse quickens more when I see a little old lady cross the street.


Funny how these two got the highest score (9) for exterior styling.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

The Lexus is the best looking of the group, IMO.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

I just returned an E60 530ia loaner which had premium pkg only. I have never been so disappointed with a BMW in my life. It was a sterile road sofa compared to my E39. Too firm? No way!!

I had to take the long way home thru the mountains to cleanse my soul of the toxins the E60 left behind. I'm not surprised it came in 6th. I think the days of top 3 for the 5'er left when the E39 went out of production.


----------



## Scorp76 (Dec 9, 2002)

The Lex, like the M and the 5, falls into a love-it or hate-it or maybe a take it or leave-it category. For me, I hate and would definitely leave the first two, but I'd consider the 5. 

The best looking to me would be the A6. Audi has mastered understated and elegant good looks with it and the A8.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

I just came back from driving an M45 Sport at Bell Infiniti, Phx.

That car kicks some serious arse. I never thought I'd buy a slushbox, but I'm seriously considering it. It's a marvelous car (outstanding engine/transmission) with some really cool techno-gimmicks, and I was very impressed with the fit/finish and attention to detail (lighted Infiniti name/logo in the door sill, for example).

With regards to performance, the car kicks some serious butt. I believe R&T claimed 5.3 in the 60, and it felt every bit as fast as that. The salesguy claimed that you can expect to shave a few tenths off that number as the engine gets broken in and the transmission learns to adapt. Even if it doesn't get any faster, that was plenty fast enough. And the front seats with side bolsters were extremely comfortable. The center screen was much, much more intuitive than I-drive (or Audi's equivalent). There are multiple ways in which to interact with the system (that's why there are so many buttons that some claim it resembles an ATM). In addition to direct buttons for stereo, climate, NAV, etc., you also have the round knob controller, as well as the button on the steering wheel (to both scroll and enter your selections).

Overall I was extremely impressed. The guy offered me $25k on the spot for my 330i (a very fair price, I think, although I haven't checked KBB yet), and I'm just wondering what Edmunds has to say is the TMV for this almost new car. I'm also wondering if it makes sense to hold off until the Fall, when the 2nd production year run begins, as it'll give them a chance to work out any initial bugs, as well as add some additional features (370hp and 370 lb-ft?).

 

If you haven't had a chance, I strongly encourage everyone to take one for a spin, slushie or no. Oh, and whatever you do, don't consider purchasing a demo with more than a mile or two on it from any dealership. I can't believe how hard they let you get on these new cars these days!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

